# Sources: Nerlens Noel cleared



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Philadelphia 76ers rookie center Nerlens Noel has been given the go-ahead by Dr. James Andrews to resume basketball-related activities and could be ready to take the court shortly after the All-Star break, sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> Noel, who suffered a torn ACL in February while playing for Kentucky, visited Andrews in Florida last week.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10298851/nerlens-noel-cleared-resume-basketball-related-activities-dr-james-andrews


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting. I wonder if Philly has him sit out the season regardless.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Might as well give him some burn, he's not going to help you win games this year regardless.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

If he can play get him out there.. getting him developed in game when you aren't trying to win is the perfect time to do it.. its working great for Giannis here in Milwaukee


----------

